

Nokia Plan - Business Model Generator - lightyoruichi
http://nokiaplanx.com/

======
zipdog
"Market the hopes and dreams of a generation of engineers to Microsoft" .. ah,
that's Plan A again

------
benwerd
Yay, thanks for posting this! Seemed like a good idea at the time ...

~~~
lightyoruichi
Lol I know right. Check out PlanA.com till PlanE.com

~~~
polar
and F.

------
po
I really like Nokia Plan E. Get it? Nokia _plane_? Ha!

<http://nokiaplane.com>

~~~
adnam
And <http://nokiaplank.com>

------
desigooner
Is anybody else tired of the whole Nokia-Microsoft tie up already? Just give
them space and let them do their thing.. Obviously some people still hate
Microsoft and some others don't really get the long term economics or even the
short term economic choices faced by the board.

------
DizzyDoo
Didn't pay attention to the 'Generator' part of the title, and got "Market
schoolchildren to schoolchildren". I was confused for a good ten seconds.

------
lucasr
If it starts accepting contributions, it will become a killer app! Or a killer
plan, or...

